# tip for wifi 'no carrier'



## curious (May 28, 2012)

Freebsd FreeBSD 9 wifi:

Hi all, sorry if this is posted in the wrong area. Just a tip: I accidentally discovered after much head-scratching trying to get my Intel 5100 AGN [shiloh] card to connect to my wireless router (DHCP). Driver and firmware loaded, *ifconfig* showed wlan0 was UP, associated to network but 
	
	



```
status: no carrier
```
 *dhclient wlan0* claimed 
	
	



```
no link.....giving up
```
 I even flushed routes and bge0 down (my trusty ethernet). Nothing worked, until I physically disconnected the cat5 cable and then `/etc/rc.d/netif restart` (for the 50th time) Instant connect. Not sure why this is. Hopefully this helps someone somewhere.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Some laptops have a BIOS setting that disables the wireless when there's a wired connection.


----------

